# VENISON BOTTOM ROUND



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

This is how I do my venison bottom round roasts. Most people I know just use the backstrap and tenderloin for steaks and all the rest gets cut into roasts for the crock pot or ground for burger.
      Personally I feel that there is a lot more potential for a lot of the cuts off a white tail.

      So I got a nice bottom round roast out to thaw. These roasts are a great cut! Nice and lean and no veins of connective tissue running through the center. I do try and clean them up nice so all the silver skin is removed. This cut also takes to a marinade very well. This time I used a bottled marinade that we like. Lawrys.













I know the bottle says 15 min marinade but this goes into a bag and in the fridge over night.
	

		
			
		

		
	









I take it out of the bag and pat it real dry with some paper towels. Notice the direction of the grain of meat. I'll be slicing against the grain for nice tender slices.
	

		
			
		

		
	








At this point I'll season with a good amount of seasoning. Even with the overnight marinade the seasoning on the surface is needed. Venison is very lean with no fat to carry the flavor so it can definitely take a lot of seasoning.
	

		
			
		

		
	








To go along with this beautiful piece of venison some aspearigus and some tiny roasted potatoes. Both were coated with olive oil and SPOG.










Two things make this cut great. Cut against the grain and dont over cook! I took it out to the grill and pulled it off when it hit about 128° in the thickest part. Then I like to wrap in foil and let rest about 30min wile the aspearigus and potatoes roast in the oven. Here it is unwrapped and waiting to be sliced.
	

		
			
		

		
	








And now for some sliceing. I like to slice about 1/4 inch or a little more.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Is it juicy you ask???? I'll let you decide!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then all plated up and ready to enjoy!!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sure was good! Now dont get me wrong....this is no back strap thats for sure....but.. When prepared correctly a nice cut like this that normally ends up in a crock pot can make a fantastic meal..this was tender with just a hint of tug to the meat and very flavorful! 

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 14, 2020)

Hell yeah Travis. We love deer around here. You nailed it for sure bud


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yeah Travis. We love deer around here. You nailed it for sure bud


Thanks Jake! Venison always makes a great meal at our house!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks delicious Travis, Like! Back when I was getting out to whack a buck I liked to marinate the little roasts in teriyaki for a few days, softened them up a bit and added a great flavor. RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks delicious Travis, Like! Back when I was getting out to whack a buck I liked to marinate the little roasts in teriyaki for a few days, softened them up a bit and added a great flavor. RAY


Thanks RAY! Next one I do I may use a teriyaki. I like those flavors!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 14, 2020)

Venison Bottom Round?







JK! Looks great man!!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Venison Bottom Round?
> 
> View attachment 475208
> 
> ...


Lol! Thanks man!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks fantastic Travis


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks fantastic Travis


Thanks Jim!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2020)

Man Travis that looks fantastic!
It almost looks like a brisket flat. 
I bet it was good!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Man Travis that looks fantastic!
> It almost looks like a brisket flat.
> I bet it was good!
> Al


Thanks Al! It does look like a brisket flat. The grain runs almost exactly the same! And it sure was tasty!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow a great job on that roast and a great looking plate.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a great job on that roast and a great looking plate.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren ! I cleaned the plate in no time!


----------



## chew2475 (Dec 14, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> This is how I do my venison bottom round roasts. Most people I know just use the backstrap and tenderloin for steaks and all the rest gets cut into roasts for the crock pot or ground for burger.
> Personally I feel that there is a lot more potential for a lot of the cuts off a white tail.
> 
> So I got a nice bottom round roast out to thaw. These roasts are a great cut! Nice and lean and no veins of connective tissue running through the center. I do try and clean them up nice so all the silver skin is removed. This cut also takes to a marinade very well. This time I used a bottled marinade that we like. Lawrys.
> ...


Couldn't agree more on your post.  I do a lot with roasts and Lawry's Steak and Chop is one of my favorite bottled marinades.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> Couldn't agree more on your post.  I do a lot with roasts and Lawry's Steak and Chop is one of my favorite bottled marinades.


Thanks chew! Yep its a great marinade for all kinds of stuff. Great for pork tenderloins!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Yup have to agree Lawry's is a great marinade.

Warren


----------



## tag0401 (Dec 14, 2020)

Very nice. This looks  great


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Very nice. This looks  great


Thanks! It was tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 14, 2020)

SS, Looks delicious ! Steak and chop is an excellent marinade.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 14, 2020)

Man that is some of the juiciest venison I’ve seen! Super job.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 14, 2020)

YEAP! That sure looks super juicy! 
Love it! 
POINT!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> SS, Looks delicious ! Steak and chop is an excellent marinade.


Crazymoon,thank you!. Yep thats some good stuff!


----------



## olaf (Dec 14, 2020)

Bottom round, never knew they existed growing up because that's where my dad always shot them (still does). If my butchering skills are up to it this is definitely one to try looks fantastic.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that is some of the juiciest venison I’ve seen! Super job.


Thanks Jeff! It was really juicy! And the foil that it rested in had a ton of juice in it too!!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! That sure looks super juicy!
> Love it!
> POINT!


Thanks yankee!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

olaf said:


> Bottom round, never knew they existed growing up because that's where my dad always shot them (still does). If my butchering skills are up to it this is definitely one to try looks fantastic.


Thanks! Holy crap! Don't think ive ever shot one in the hind quarter! If you get to that point just let me know. Hind quarters are the easiest part to break down. I'll walk you through it.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 14, 2020)

That looks fantastic. I just sliced up a bottom rd and a sirloin for jerky. Got 1 more , may have to give it a whirl.
What temp did you use, and approx. time?


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That looks fantastic. I just sliced up a bottom rd and a sirloin for jerky. Got 1 more , may have to give it a whirl.
> What temp did you use, and approx. time?


Thanks!! I just used a high temp on the grill. Seared it flipping a few times and then moved it over to a warm side until the IT reached about 128° wrap it up and let it rest.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2020)

That's just perfect Travis! Some good eating for sure! We use alot of roasts for jerky also but might have to give this a go.

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's just perfect Travis! Some good eating for sure! We use alot of roasts for jerky also but might have to give this a go.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan ! Its worth giving a shot. I really enjoy it this way especially the bottom round....its a pretty tender cut for a roast. This one that I did was even from an old buck...


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks tasty! I saved one bottom round off my elk this year to try and make pastrami, the other side I cut for steaks.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2021)

gnatboy911 said:


> Looks tasty! I saved one bottom round off my elk this year to try and make pastrami, the other side I cut for steaks.


Thanks! I like to do pastrami too it's good stuff!
If you have never done it before I always follow 

 daveomak
 instructions using pops brine. Always turns out great.
Its an old thread but here it is for your reference





__





						Pastrami from Scratch -- using -- Pops Brining Method --
					

I think it was my last batch of Pastrami using a commercial corned beef, I was griping about having to pay XXX $/pound for the brining liquid while purchasing the beef... seemed like a waste of $$ plus I thought making Strami from scratch was no biggee...and I could control all the details.. ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! I like to do pastrami too it's good stuff!
> If you have never done it before I always follow
> 
> daveomak
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------

